# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Ruffled Playsuit and Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
May, 2013

RUFFLED PLAYSUIT and HAT

#6 needles
Caron Simply Soft yarn in Key Lime, Mango, and Lemonade

Playsuit Top:

With Key Lime, cast on 72 stitches.
Knit 2 row with Key Lime. Drop Lime.
Attach Mango and knit 2 rows. Drop Mango.
Attach Lemonade and knit 2 rows. Drop Lemonade.
With Lime, Knit 12, BIND OFF 12, Knit 24, BIND OFF 12, Knit 12.

NOTE: After binding off you will have one stitch remaining on the right hand needle. This will be the #1 stitch when you knit the next 23 (total of 24 stitches on the needle), then after you bind off once again, you will have one stitch remaining on the right hand needle, so you will only have to knit the remaining 13 stitches to complete the row.

Knit 12, CAST ON 6 stitches, Knit 24, CAST ON 6 stitches, Knit 12. = 60 stitches.
Next Row: With Mango, knit and increase in EVERY OTHER STITCH across the row.
Knit 1 row.
With Lemonade, Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row.
With Lime, Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row.
With Mango, Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row.
Continue in this stripe pattern for a total of 11 rows, ending with Lime.
Next Row: With Mango, Knit 2 rows.
CUT Lemonade and Mango.

Playsuit Ruffle at Hemline:

With Lime - make a ruffle on the hemline of the playsuit top:
* Knit in front/back/front of first stitch, knit in front and back of next stitch. Continue increasing from * to end of row. (You will increase 2 stitches in the first stitch, and increase 1 stitch in the second stitch - continue across the row increasing 2 sts, then 1 stitch.)
Knit in garter stitch for 4 rows. Bind off in knit.

Playsuit Pants:

Witb #6 needles and Key Lime, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Knit and increase in the FIRST and LAST stitch across the row.
Purl, with NO INCREASE.
Continue to increase at each end and purl back until you have 60 stitches on the needle.
Next Row: Knit 30, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Knit 30.
Purl, slipping marker, with no increase.
Next Row: Increase in the first and last stitch AND increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (4 sts increased) Continue to increase in this manner until there are 76 stitches on the needle.

Divide for Legs:

Knit across 38 stitches, remove marker, TURN, purl back on these same 38 stitches for the first pant leg.
Work in stockinet stitch for 14 rows. 

Pant Leg Ruffle:

Next Row: * Knit in front/back/front of first stitch, knit in front and back of second stitch. Continue from * - increasing across the row.
Attach Mango, and knit 2 rows. Cut Mango.
Attach Lemonade and knit 2 rows. Cut Lemonade.
Pick up Key Lime and knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit.

Attach yarn at end of first pant leg and work second pant leg.


PLAYSUIT HAT:

#6 needles, with Key Lime cast on 162 stitches.
Knit 1 row. Drop Lime.
Attach Mango, knit 2 rows. Drop Mango.
Attach Lemonade, knit 2 rows. Drop Lemonade.
With Lime, KNIT 3 TOGETHER across the row. = 54 stitches.
Purl 1 row. (Brim of hat now complete.)
Work in stockinet stitch for 18 rows. Drop Lime.
With Mango, knit 2 rows.
With Lemonade, * Knit 4, knit 2 together. Continue across row from *.
With Lime, * Purl 3, purl 2 together. Continue across row from *.
With Mango, * Knit 2, knit 2 together. Continue across row from *.
With Lemonade, * Purl 1, purl 2 together. Continue across row from *. Cut yarn.
With Lime, Knit 2 together across the row. Cut strand long enough to sew back seam of hat.
With Mango, Knit 2 together across the row. Continue until there are 5-9 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn.
Thread Lime strand through darning needle, then weave through stitches on knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine,gorgeous as always.


----------



## darla1357 (Aug 28, 2012)

Elaine,

Very pretty already made one. I just love your patterns and how easy they are to do. I can't wait till you get all the patterns written and posted on here for me to try. I have 6 great grand nieces that have dolls for me to keep busy with. Thanks so much for all your lovely patterns.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Adorable as always ,thank you for shareing !


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! You are wonderful to share all your patterns! I print them all out, in hopes of that granddaughter I'm hoping will arrive someday.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you once again


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much. Your clothes are darling. My GD's will love them. I don't think they have one of those dolls yet but I am sure they will in the future.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I still cannot imagine how you do all of this..... and how in the world do you find time to knit so much... I think I must waste more time than anyone... seems I am always too busy.... I think my part time job is getting in my way of doing these adorable creations!!!!

Blessings on your day and thanks again for all the wonderful patterns...

I thank you so much for taking the time to type all of this out on KP.... these are not short patterns.... lots of instructions and I appreciate you more than you will ever know..... Jane, Memphis, TN


----------



## mollym (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for this pattern........I'm looking forward to making it.


----------



## Vylia (May 23, 2013)

It is lovely. You are very creative. Thank you for this new pattern.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you - another gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute - thank you again!


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

You amaze me! You have such cute designs. Thank you again for sharing them


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is the PDF. Enjoy!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you Elaine! I love this one and I'm happy to have the pattern! Thank you Katia for the PDF!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

So very cute!, thank you


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

What a lovely way to usher the summer in! Your patterns are always a welcome find!!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I always love your designs & color combinations. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in pdf format.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful! thanks!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute, thanks for another great pattern


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks again to Elaine and Daeanarah for another lovely pattern which I have printed out. :thumbup:


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Adorable as always ,thank you for sharing !
Bravo...


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for another cute pattern, Elaine. I still wonder if you ever sleep (lol)since you create so many cute patterns and they knit up so easy and fast. Thank you also to Katia and Rhyanna for putting this in a PDF for all of us.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

A really cute outfit. Thank you.


----------



## KnittingPretty1011 (May 29, 2013)

hi Elaine,

Do you by any chance have the pattern for the outfit that's in your Avatar? It's sooooooo cute.

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Marilyn
Actually there is a pattern for the Avatar. 

Go do a search for 
Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns
You'll find all the patterns (that I have) uploaded into PDF format which makes it easier to download and print out.

Just in case I've uploaded it here as well.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## KnittingPretty1011 (May 29, 2013)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. Can't wait to make it!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Marilyn

You are welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so cute thanks for sharing


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Is Anyone needing an 18" inch doll to try outfits on?
Joann.com sells the Springfield Dolls which are 18" and therefore Elaine's patterns should fit.

Joann's sends me email of their sales and this week there is a 50% off coupon or free shipping if spend $50 or more.

To get 50% off, and shop online here is the coupon code - Use promotion code UEQD166 in your online shopping cart.

To get free shipping with $50 or more purchased the coupon code is - Use promotion code EMWW162 in your online shopping cart.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the poppies...... wish I could grow them here... I have a friend that has a bed of them and they come every spring.... I plant and lose them!!!!

thanks for sharing the picture.....


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for another fabulous pattern!!!!!!!!


----------



## plains51 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm lost Can anyone explain directions for Bluebells lace in AG doll pattern for Empire waist dress. Thanks to all


----------



## KnitAMini (Oct 10, 2015)

Adorable pattern, will be making pajamas out of it. What gauge did you use for the pattern?
Thanks.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI go to the first page, click on Ladyfinger's name, it will take you to another page, and then click on PM, and submit your question to her that way.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

hi plain51
HI go to the first page, click on Ladyfinger's name, it will take you to another page, and then click on PM, and submit your question to her that way.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna



plains51 said:


> I'm lost Can anyone explain directions for Bluebells lace in AG doll pattern for Empire waist dress. Thanks to all


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know the stitch pattern for "bluebells lace" as mentioned above. These stitches are not used in the "Ruffled Playsuit" pattern in this thread.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

my laptop went and all saved work the pattern on your id bridal I need the information .

what is the easy way to reach your all patterns again as my all saved work went so now in my ipad I did not save save under bookmark.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To obtain all of the available knitting patterns by "Ladyfingers"......

Go to "Search", type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....and click the Search box again.

This will take you to a very long thread posted by one of our members, "Daeanarah", who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for easy printing for each pattern.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" (which should be the first item in the list), you will scroll down through over 7 pages looking for postings by "Daeanarah". She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

When does that coupon expire


----------

